# can suckerfish be with a male betta!?



## bettaboy123 (Jun 13, 2014)

hi my brother was wandering if his male betta fish can live with a suckerfish 

he has a 10 gallon tank(with filter)


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

There are small plecos and peckolitas that can fit in a 10, but not many. Clown pleco would fit.


----------



## bettaboy123 (Jun 13, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Otocinclus would also work in a 10 gallon. I have some in mine.


----------

